
Comments on Safe Web Proposal? - jstewartmobile
http://www.eggplant.pro/blog/proposal-safeweb/
======
ghosttie
I'm not sure you can do without images

~~~
jstewartmobile
You would still have images. They would be base-64 encoded into the document
using "Data URI Scheme":
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_URI_scheme](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_URI_scheme)

